# Jag Priya



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

The second of two for India/s Great Eastern Shipping Company being launched from Scotts' Greenock yard in 1975.Her sister was JAG PRAKASH the previous year.
She lasted all her working life with GE and was scrapped at Alang in 2000.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

The life go away now the new tk JAG PRJIA was built at DALIAN 1996 and
the new JAG PRAKASH built Hanjin Pusan in2002 .These are the yard of the future!!!!


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

tanker said:


> The life go away now the new tk JAG PRJIA was built at DALIAN 1996 and
> the new JAG PRAKASH built Hanjin Pusan in2002 .These are the yard of the future!!!!



Indeed-the Far East growth is fantastic.Wonder what the new ships look like!


----------

